# Glas hit 8000



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

OMG Glaswegion has hit 8000. Do we conratulate or miommiserate? :upset: 

Wel done Iain, Your efferts much apreciated, Still think yiou should post your mugshot :smile:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Why is there in edit button in this forum?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations, Iain! Excellent work! Keep it up!


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Well done Iain...amazing stuff!! :smile:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!! Iain...Well Done! ray:


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations Iain!!!!!!!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

8000! That's a lot of people you've helped to get rid of spyware. Congrats, Iain.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Conratulations! That's an incredible milestone to have reached in such a short time.
ray:


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats Glas!! Your work is much appriciated. Well done! Keep it up!!


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Congrats. keep up the superb work ray:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

all i have to say is, GET A LIFE! :winkgrin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Woah, dedication is showing :grin:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks all.



sinclair_tm said:


> all i have to say is, GET A LIFE! :winkgrin:


I tried that, but this place is so addictive...:grin:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congrats, Iain, that's <TWIBAT> awesome!


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats Iain and thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

My cat and I heartily congratulate you, Iain!


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Glaswegian said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> I tried that, but this place is so addictive...:grin:


For the next 8000, how about posting with more Scottish flavor!

Need to close a thread? "Away an bile yer heid"

Got a particularly riddled HJT log, let them know that their pc is "awfy peely-wally".

:grin:

(got these here. I hope they are actual bits of slang)


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Excellent Chevy! 

Gaunyerselbigman!!


----------

